# Textfelder durch Hyperlink füllen



## TheTwist (25. Juni 2003)

Hallo Leute 

ich habe eine Frage wie kann man durch einen Hyperlink ein textfeld füllen

http://www.seite.de/index.htm ----- jetzt will ich auf dieser Seite ein Textfeld füllen aber nicht fest sondern jeder link ist anders.

<input type="text" name="QKontrakinformationen_1" id="QKontrakinformationen_1" maxlength="255" size="43" />

Quellcode für das Feld auf der Seite. 

Hinweis der link ist eine Beispiel diese Seite gibt es nicht. 


Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe


----------



## Tim C. (25. Juni 2003)

Mmm, wenn ich das richtig verstehe, willst du den Inhalt des Textfeldes per URL / Link übergeben ?
Wenn dem so ist, wirst du mit purem HTML nicht weiterkommen. Du wirst dazu auf serverseitige Sprachen wie PHP oder Perl zurückgreifen müssen. Näheres dazu in den jeweiligen Foren.


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (25. Juni 2003)

Meinst du sowas?

<a href="javascript:document.formname.textfeldname.value='inhalt'">klick</a>


----------



## Tim C. (25. Juni 2003)

Ups, es geht ja doch ohne serverseitige Sprachen  peinlich peinlich. Aber trotzdem finde ich die Variante mit JS nicht sonderlich elegant, wenn er so bis zu 255 Zeichen Text "übergeben" will.


----------



## Fabian H (25. Juni 2003)

Oder willst du eine Seite öffnen, und da ein Textfeld füllen?

Das geht jedenfalls auch nicht mit JavaScript wegen der Sicherheitseinstellungen.


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (25. Juni 2003)

So würd ich das nicht sagen   Es geht nicht, wenn die Seite auf einem andern Server liegt - also z.B. über einen Link vom Localhost auf Tutorials.de einloggen. Sollte es eine andere HTML Datei sein, oder vielleicht ein Popupfenster auf dem eigenen Server sollte man es schon realisieren können... Sei es entweder mit "Datenübergabe Frames" (<- hab ich grad erfunden ) oder die Werte mit der URL übergeben... Kommt jetzt nur drauf an, was Twist genau machen will 

ciao


----------



## TheTwist (26. Juni 2003)

*Hyperlink*

Hallo

also ich meinte es folgender maßen.

Ich will leuten eine Email schreiben in der der Link ist wenn Sie diesen link anklicken wird die Seite aufgerufen und der Name desjenigen ist schon auf der Seite eingetragen und kann nicht mehr verändert werden. Alles das durch einen Link in einer Email wie geht das ????


Danke für euere mühen im Voraus.


Thorsten


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (26. Juni 2003)

Tja,PHP ruft.


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (26. Juni 2003)

*Re: Hyperlink*



> _Original geschrieben von TheTwist _
> *Ich will leuten eine Email schreiben in der der Link ist wenn Sie diesen link anklicken wird die Seite aufgerufen und der Name desjenigen ist schon auf der Seite eingetragen und kann nicht mehr verändert werden. Alles das durch einen Link in einer Email wie geht das ????
> 
> Danke für euere mühen im Voraus.
> ...



Hallo Thorsten,

das geht auch (zur Not) ohne PHP... Ich hab dir was gebastelt (eigentlich ein altes Skript von mir nur angepasst ). Es befindet sich im Anhang. Einfach mal die Index.html öffnen und den Link klicken. Für alle Interessierten kommt hier der Code (den das Forum erfahrungsgemäß etwas zerstört): 
	
	
	



```
<html>
<head>
<script type="text/javaScript">
<!--
function getUrlParameter(par) 
{
  var value='';
  var UrlParameter = window.location.search;
  
  if(UrlParameter != "") 
  {
    var i = UrlParameter.indexOf(par+"=");
    if(i >= 0) 
    {
      i = i+par.length+1;
      var k = UrlParameter.indexOf("&", i);
      if(k < 0)
      {
        k = UrlParameter.length;
      }
      value = UrlParameter.substring(i, k);
      for(i=0; i<value.length; i++) 
      {
        if(value.charAt(i) == '+') 
        {
          value=value.substring(0, i)+" "+value.substring(i+1,value.length);
        }
      }
      value=unescape(value);
    }
  }
  else
  { 
    document.write("error"); 
  }
  return value;
}
//-->


function init()
{
  var vname = getUrlParameter("vorname");
  var nname = getUrlParameter("nachname");
  document.test.name.value = vname+" "+nname;
}

</script>
</head>
<body onLoad="init()">
<form name="test">
<input type="text" name="name" id="name" disabled />
</form>
</body>
</html>
```
Wer ein paar infos zu window.location braucht findet sie unter http://www.selfhtml.net/javascript/objekte/location.htm

OK, in diesem Fall werden der URL maximal 2 Parameter übergeben - Vor und Nachname. Der Link muss dann wie folgt aufgebaut sein: 
//edit - musste den Link "zersören" da er vom Forum immer gekürzt wird 
URL/geturl.html?vorname=Thorsten&nachname=Steinberg

also die URL gefolgt von "?variable=wert&variable2=wert2". Soweit sollte alles klar sein. 

Die jetzige Funktion holt sich nur immer einen Parameter aus der URL, wenn mehrere Parameter gebraucht werden, muss die Funktion öfter aufgerufen werden. Die Funktion verlangt den Namen der Variablen als Parameter und gibt deren Wert zurück. So - alle klarheiten beseitigt  ? gut....


ciao


----------



## kressevadder (1. Juli 2003)

oops,

ich hab auch gerade nen Thread zum Thema aufgemacht, hab diesen nicht gesehen.

Habs hingekriegt: js wird nachgeladen. Die Datei die nachgeladen wird, erzeugt php - so kann ich dann z.B. eine Newssite machen und die Artikel in ne statische page einbinden.

hier ist der Thread 

Gruss


----------

